# Sticky  World wide Golden Rescue listing



## Joe

This is awesome. Thanks. 
BTW. Not so long ago I started to work on a specific part of this website, basically creating a similar list of all active Golden Retriever rescues. I will have to get back to it soon. I just need to get it organized.
Joe


----------



## Rob's GRs

Joe said:


> This is awesome. Thanks.
> BTW. Not so long ago I started to work on a specific part of this website, basically creating a similar list of all active Golden Retriever rescues. I will have to get back to it soon. I just need to get it organized.
> Joe


I had worked on this list at the "other site" with some of the other members there and I decided this was coming with me over here.


----------



## Joe

Your list is really good. I am thinking to put a link to our top menu, pointing to this thread. We could keep on updating your first post.
That could work, eh?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Joe said:


> Your list is really good. I am thinking to put a link to our top menu, pointing to this thread. We could keep on updating your first post.
> That could work, eh?



Thanks,

That is fine with me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Good to see it here too, Rob!


----------



## olliewood

glad you thought to bring the rescue list with you, did you leave a trail of crumbs so the rest of cg could find us


----------



## kra

What a great list, we enjoy checking out the different GR rescues.
We enjoy reading about happy endings. 
We are very happy that you shared the list with us here.
Thank you
Kevin & Teddy

P.S. Joe we are also looking forward to reading anything that you put together.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Olliewood I added that UK rescue you PM'd me about.

Thanks!!


----------



## sharlin

Thanks Rob!!! NorCal pack gives 'ya a big ol' WOOOOOF!!!!!!!


----------



## olliewood

Thanks for adding the link rob. Please everyone check it out their link, the stories and pictures are heart breaking but they do a wonderful job Many Tears Rescue

It isn't a breed rescue but they have rehomed many a ex puppy farm Goldens mostly those passed breeding age


----------



## Katiesmommy

Wow that was reallly nice of you to post all that helpful info for people


----------



## njb

I have always wondered if there was a way to put a box close to the top of the pages that said something like--thinking of surrendering your golden--click here--then link to it to a page with rescue group info. Rescue groups are sooo much better than the pound.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

I would love to see if we could list rescues who have members here separately - like the rescues who aren't part of the NRC. Not to be a spotlight hog, but the groups featured separately stand out nicely!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Does the rescue of the week have to be in video format? It may be difficult for some groups (eh hem...:wavey: ) to get access to a videocamera and the dog they'd like to feature. We have fosters in Maine all the way to NJ so the logistics could be tough.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Does the rescue of the week have to be in video format? It may be difficult for some groups (eh hem...:wavey: ) to get access to a videocamera and the dog they'd like to feature. We have fosters in Maine all the way to NJ so the logistics could be tough.


Lisa, Let me ask my husband about this old video camera we have. I know it works, but when Tucker was going to be taped and put on the news, the format was old and they couldn't use it on their system. I'd be happy to let you borrow it, but I'm not sure of it's capability. 

How long does the video have to be? What is video capability of a digital camera?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Kimm said:


> Lisa, Let me ask my husband about this old video camera we have. I know it works, but when Tucker was going to be taped and put on the news, the format was old and they couldn't use it on their system. I'd be happy to let you borrow it, but I'm not sure of it's capability.
> 
> How long does the video have to be? What is video capability of a digital camera?


I imagine it has to in a format that can be uploaded on the computer. I haven't a clue....we just bought a new TV after 11 years with our old Sony Trinitron! LOL! I feel like I've been launched into the 25th century now!


----------



## RickGibbs

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Does the rescue of the week have to be in video format? It may be difficult for some groups (eh hem...:wavey: ) to get access to a videocamera and the dog they'd like to feature. We have fosters in Maine all the way to NJ so the logistics could be tough.


A lot of digital cameras have the ability to do video as well...I'd also think we could throw together slideshows as a video, too. I've made photo slide shows using Windows Movie Maker (comes with Windows XP). So there's options that way...


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> How long does the video have to be? What is video capability of a digital camera?


With a 1 GB memory card on my digital camera, I can do a 14 minute video. I think the length needed for the Rescue of the Week is the rescues choice. I don't think there's a minimum length.....

For editing....even if you have no experience, a person can use Windows Movie Maker... It's really not too tough to learn....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My camera has the ability to do video, but I only made one.


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> My camera has the ability to do video, but I only made one.


My camera does a pretty decent video.... and I don't think we're looking for anything elaborate. I think I would do several 30 second clips, then use Windows Movie Maker to edit them and splice them together....

I don't think you need a perfect video to show people you have needs as a rescue....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I've started a mass emailing list for GR Rescues by State. I'm hoping I can complete it soon. I'm just not sure how busy I will be starting Monday, but I'm going to try to get more done tomorrow. 

Thanks to Dave, it's very easy. My husband said I should be able to share the file with others as an attachment when I'm done. I'll figure that out when it's complete. 

I'm pooped. I stopped at Texas and still have a lot more to include...If anyone else has started a list and gets further before I do, let me know...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Rob,
On the local GR Rescue site, ecery time I email the email address listed some of them are coing back as failure deliveries...Are these email addy's up to date? Is there a way to find out?
Thanks, Kerri


----------



## mylissyk

I've had that happen a few times too, when it does I go to that particular rescue's website and get the email directly from them. A few of the national listings aren't right.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

If they have a yahoo address, it doesn't always go through for some reason. I think it's yahoo. I don't like yahoo!


----------



## maggie1951

Well done very good list.

Maggie


----------



## JoelSilverman

By the way, I added Midland GR Rescue in SC and Valley Dogs in AR to my database on my site..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

JoelSilverman said:


> By the way, I added Midland GR Rescue in SC and Valley Dogs in AR to my database on my site..


Lil used to, or still does, work with Midlands. If you are looking for other breed rescues in SC, Wild Heir Labrador Retriever Rescue in SC is run by a wonderful woman. She took in a mix for me and he now has a wonderful life. Suzanne is also an incredible writer!


----------



## JoelSilverman

I just started adding all your rescues to my website database. I should have them all on by the end of the day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

bumping for new members who are interested in contacting rescues...


----------

